# Постоянное шатание, напряжение мышц шеи слева, нарушение венозного оттока...



## bbogdana (10 Фев 2016)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые доктора, участники и просто гости данного форума!

Моя история: Ж, 31 год, рост 165 см, вес 62-63 кг. Из заболеваний, помимо остеохондроза, только миопия 2 ст, сделана коррекция зрения, уже как 6 лет, зрение единица.

Все сознательное детство и юношество хрустела шея при повороте и сгибании направо. Ну хрустит и хрустит…Лет в 20-21 однажды летом у начала болеть голова, причем сильно, болела она каждый день и спасалась я от нее лишь Бенальгином. Далее я пошла к неврологу, мне были выписаны таблетки Фезам, я пропила положенный курс и о головной боли забыла. Иногда, правда, бывали у меня случаи (например, при вождении а/м), что голову как будто на секунду куда-то уводило..Это было нечасто, я не придавала значения.

В 2009 году был один эпизод – при сгибании шеи и попытке прохрустеться (мне почему-то всегда казалось, что мне легче как-то становится..) я, видимо, переусердствовала и меня заклинило… Я не могла повернуть головой вообще в сторону, делала уколы и пила сирдалуд, спустя неделю всё практически прошло.

Далее, в 2010 году я внезапно ощутила, что у меня на шее слева посередине как будто окаменела мышца, было чувство распирания. Я ходила по врачам (ЛОР, терапевт, невролог), никто ничего толком сказать не мог, говорили, то миозит, то еще что-то…но чувство распирания меня не покидало… Где-то спустя полгода к этим ощущениям добавилось чувство онемения между безымянным пальцем и мизинцем. Пошла к неврологу, мне было назначено: допплер сосудов шеи и головы, ЭЭМГ, сирдалуд в таблетках, по рез-там исследований всё оказалось в норме, никаких нарушений выявлено не было, сирдалуд я пропила несколько дней, и, когда, я чуть не уснула перед начальницей во время разговора на работе, я их перестала пить.. Онемение в пальцах прошло через несколько месяцев..

Так я и жила со своей шеей, а в 2014 года со мной произошла странная штука: находясь в ТЦ с ребенком я поняла, что глядя прямо на ребенка, я ее отчетливо не вижу, а вижу только по бокам, а впереди были мушки, было какое-то предобморочное состояние, страх умереть, ватные ноги, сердце колотилось как бешеное… Сразу после этого меня начало шатать... внутреннее какое-то шатание, т.е. не головокружение в общепринятом смысле (в детстве было очень низкое давление - с кровати встать не могла - так всё кружилось вокруг), а тут как будто меня в лодке покачивает...После этого я была у кардиолога, был поставлен диагноз остеохондроз, ВСД, ВББ недостаточность, был сделан допплер сосудов с функц.пробами, серьезных нарушений не нашли, был сделан рентген с функц.пробами, и посещен мануальный терапевт, он шею не трогал, сказал всё идет от грудного отдела, сходила я к нему на манипуляции раза 4, но лучше мне не стало, он всё еще очень  удивлялся, как это меня шатает, не может такого быть…Из медикаментов я пропивала винпотропил, вазобрал. Еще я делала МРТ ГМ (2014), ничего не было обнаружено.

Короче говоря, прожила я так почти-что 2 года) шатало, качало, сначала были эти атаки (как я потом уже поняла панические), но потом я сама пришла к тому, что я от них не умру, и они перешли на нет, я постоянно зеваю, плюсом у меня жутко выпадают и ломаются волосы (обследование у эндокринолога я прошла – с гормонами все ок). Прошлым летом я опять пошла к неврологу ввиду сильного, болезненного напряжения в мышце шеи слева, она выслушала мои жалобы, было прописано: амелотекс, мидокалм в/м, троксевазин, потом я еще пропивала фенибут, атаракс и мексидол, вдобавок был выписан грандаксин, но его я пить не стала, короче говоря, все мои проблемы якобы были от невроза, она мне оставляла координаты психотерапевта. Я не пошла. Я не исключаю, что по видимому, мое физическое состояние осложняется еще и моим психоэмоциальным состоянием, т.к. я уже не знаю кому верить и куда идти=) Таблетки мне не помогают, мышцы зажимаются все сильнее...голова пухнет. Физкультурой не занимаюсь, т.к. просто давит шею, и я боюсь..Заметила, что если я на больничном с ребенком, или в отпуске (есть хоть какая-то подвижность) мне немножко лучше, а на работе сидючи за компом по 8 часов вообще тоска...

И вот сейчас я имею жуткую спазмированность мышц шеи, только слева, отдает и за ухо и в ключицу, справа всё хорошо, утром я встаю разбитая, хожу как в тумане, все на автомате, меня так и шатает, не переставая, со стороны наверное кажется, что я как пьяная хожу, дошла до того, что контролирую каждый шаг)) постоянная зевота,а последние 2 недели у меня давит затылок, болят виски, голова тяжелая как гиря, тупая боль, даже не боль, а ощущение, что на меня надели тугой обруч, и хочется его снять, как будто пойдет кровь к голове. Я толком ничего не могу делать – на работе сижу соображаю долго, дома элементарно что-то сделать не могу, наклоняюсь – всё пульсирует, как будто сейчас все лопнет или взорвется: и шея, и голова. Ранее у меня были подобные ощущения, но они достаточно быстро проходили – стоило отдохнуть или лечь спать.

Уважаемые доктора! Вся эта симптоматика идет от шеи, от мышц?

Добавляю свой рассказ рентгенами и заключениями, сегодня меня повергло в шок заключение по итогам допплера сосудов (от 10 февраля 2016).

Я, конечно, в ближайшие день-два точно пойду очно ко врачу по поводу рез-та УЗИ сосудов, но и ваше мнение, многоуважаемые врачи, тоже хочется услышать. Сил нет так жить...А хочется и работать, чтоб удовольствие работа приносила, и ребенка второго еще родить...

МРТ шеи 2011 год (выявлена нестабильность вроде бы С3-С4, и протрузия, к сожалению, заключение не смогла найти):






Кардиолог, 2014:



Давление что-то высоковатое, обычно 110/70.

УЗИ щитовидной железы, гормоны (2016):






Вот последний рентген с пробами:






И УЗИ сосудов шеи и головы (10 февраля 2016):


----------



## La murr (11 Фев 2016)

*bbogdana*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## AIR (11 Фев 2016)

bbogdana написал(а):


> Вот последний рентген с пробами:


А где остальные снимки? Я бы предположил гипермобильность С2-С3-С4-С5-С6 сформировавшуюся от большого увлечения "хрустением".. так же по снимкам и данным УЗДГ можем предположить проблемы на кранио-вертебральном уровне в виде мышечного напряжения...
Все это на фоне склонности к гипотонии и высокой эмоциональной лабильности вполне  может способствовать подобным проявления. .
С лечением уже сложности...  Нужно качественное неврологическое сопровождение, а также очень осторожная мануальная работа (учитывая превходящие обстоятельства)..  Мануальная работа с мышцами всей шеи и плечевого пояса, с акцентом на кранио-вертебральный переход.. Сразу скажу,  что ситуация для мануальной работы не из простых...


----------



## Валентин89 (16 Июн 2016)

Также, как и у меня, затруднен венозный отток. И симптомы такие же (тяжесть в голове, распирания при наклонах в шее и черепе, зевота, трудно соображать, все как в тумане, мушки). Проблема - затрудненный венозный отток. А как это лечить - никто не знает, и никто не может помочь. Это неизлечимо.


----------



## Ким Юрий (4 Сен 2016)

bbogdana написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, уважаемые доктора, участники и просто гости данного форума!
> 
> Моя история: Ж, 31 год, рост 165 см, вес 62-63 кг. Из заболеваний, помимо остеохондроза, только миопия 2 ст, сделана коррекция зрения, уже как 6 лет, зрение единица.
> 
> ...


Здравствуйте ну как у вас самочувствие меня тоже шатает уже месяц не знаю что делать


----------



## Валентин89 (13 Сен 2016)

Хочу ответить за Богдану. Мы с ней списывались с ВК. Ей помог Ципралекс. Все симптомы почти ушли. Следовательно, никакого отношения к позвоночнику и сосудам данная симптоматика не имела.


----------



## Ким Юрий (13 Сен 2016)

Валентин89 написал(а):


> Хочу ответить за Богдану. Мы с ней списывались с ВК. Ей помог Ципралекс. Все симптомы почти ушли. Следовательно, никакого отношения к позвоночнику и сосудам данная симптоматика не имела.


Да я тоже щас на антидепрессанте и транк помогает потихоньку


----------



## Валентин89 (13 Сен 2016)

Юрий, а какие изначально у вас были симптомы? Были распирания при наклонах и тяжесть в голове постоянная?


----------



## Ким Юрий (13 Сен 2016)

Валентин89 написал(а):


> Юрий, а какие изначально у вас были симптомы? Были распирания при наклонах и тяжесть в голове постоянная?


Да все было , голова постоянно гудела и болела , головокружения короче весь комплекс тахикардия давление скачки


----------



## artyom81 (20 Янв 2017)

Здравствуйте у меня тоже шатания неустойчивость и чувство что вот вот потеряю равновесие,венозный отток затруднен но голова не болит .Тревога по утрам  страх симптомов давление.Неужели только атидепрессант может шаткость эту убрать


----------



## Ирэна85 (15 Мар 2018)

@bbogdana,  у меня похожая проблема. вы нашли выход из вашего состояния?


----------



## НатальяG (27 Мар 2018)

У меня тоже самое, кто нашел как избавиться, пожалуйста напишите!


----------



## Olga2014 (21 Дек 2018)

@bbogdana, здравствуйте! Случайно наткнулась на вашу статью,у меня точь в точь те же проблемы,плюс добавился шум в голове,который я слышу в тишине.это ужасно....ни один врач не может помочь,ни одно лекарство не дает эффекта. Порой бывают облегчения,но незначительные. Постоянный спазм мышц =постоянное нервное напряжение,депрессия и усталость. Мне 28 лет, в таком состоянии по нарастающей я нахожусь лет 8. Уже и в зал хожу,и танцы,стараюсь больше двигаться,ничего не помогает. Подскажите,есть ли те,кто хоть как то улучшил свое состояние?


----------



## Риммик (21 Дек 2018)

@Olga2014, да есть такие.Все вышеописанные симптомы испытаны на себе.  Мне помогли антидепрессанты, которые я долго отказывалась принимать. Лечилась, так сказать, всеми доступными средствами с минимальным эффектом.


----------



## BlackND (21 Дек 2018)

да тоже было тоже самое мне тоже в какой то мере помог АД Селектра. пол года пил..реально ходить стало лучше.


----------



## ferz13626 (10 Июл 2019)

@Риммик, скажите пожалуйста, а какие Вы антидепрессанты принимали?


----------



## ferz13626 (19 Ноя 2019)

Риммик написал(а):


> @Olga2014, да есть такие.Все вышеописанные симптомы испытаны на себе.  Мне помогли антидепрессанты, которые я долго отказывалась принимать. Лечилась, так сказать, всеми доступными средствами с минимальным эффектом.


Ну куда Вы пропали(?


artyom81 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте у меня тоже шатания неустойчивость и чувство что вот вот потеряю равновесие,венозный отток затруднен но голова не болит .Тревога по утрам  страх симптомов давление.Неужели только атидепрессант может шаткость эту убрать


Скажите пожалуйста, Вы справились со своим шатанием? Меня тоже шатает, но ничего сделать не могу с ним(((


----------



## Onyura (12 Июн 2020)

Симбалту я пил при подобных проблемах с шеей, по назначению одного крутого невролога, пил аж года три заикоторые немного ожил. Правда когда прекратил пить где то через полгода из за совокупности обстоятельств симптомы вернулись. Так что теперь если более простве препаратв типа адаптола не помогут вернусь на симбалту


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Июн 2020)

Onyura написал(а):


> Симбалту я пил при подобных проблемах с шеей, по назначению одного крутого невролога, пил аж года три заикоторые немного ожил. Правда когда прекратил пить где то через полгода из за совокупности обстоятельств симптомы вернулись. Так что теперь если более простве препаратв типа адаптола не помогут вернусь на симбалту


Правильно.


----------



## илья1980 (25 Сен 2020)

чую и мне пора на ад-как же не хочеться то((


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Сен 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> чую и мне пора на ад-как же не хочеться то((


Почему?


----------



## илья1980 (25 Сен 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, да я написал в свой старой теме))когда в 2016 году был тут с грыжей поясницы)теперь новая напасть(
такая же как и у всех людей! Шаткая походка, головокружение, ватные ноги
и добавилось на всем этом тревога па нервоз( просто шел по улице и на тебе


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Сен 2020)

Почему не хочется?


----------



## илья1980 (25 Сен 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Почему не хочется?


ну химию кущать мало охото-да и хоть попробовать побороться бы
да и не решение это проблемы!!одно обидно что многие уходят с форума так и не нашли диагноза!!не ужели в 21 веке есть еще болезни которые нельзя диагностировать!!а так читаешь как люди кушают годами химию и им не помогает(а кто то отходил в мануалу и все прошло!!чудеса


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Сен 2020)

Так есть болезни от нервов. Их и лечат именно так.


----------



## илья1980 (25 Сен 2020)

Только ад?(ну это ведь не выход!!потом же все вернеться


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Сен 2020)

илья1980 написал(а):


> потом же все вернеться


Так не отменяйте. При диабете, давлении, ревматизме - разве отменяют препараты?


----------



## илья1980 (25 Сен 2020)

А я кроме тенотена и глицина не чего не пью!!ну и коньяк))ад боюсь так имею печальный опыт


----------



## горошек (25 Сен 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так не отменяйте. При диабете, давлении, ревматизме - разве отменяют препарты


Ну, Фёдор Петрович, всё таки в идеале АД должны вылечивать болезнь, а подсаживать на себя окончательно. В отличии от перечисленных вами заболеваний, заболевания нервной системы всё же лечатся, хотя и не всегда, согласна. Но хоть стремление к излечению не отбивайте у людей! Они и так часто бывают настроены на то, что без волшебных таблеточек никуда, возлагая все надежды только на них, и совершенно переставая верить в себя и возможности своего организма. А это тоже плохо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Сен 2020)

горошек написал(а):


> Ну, Фёдор Петрович, всё таки в идеале АД должны вылечивать болезнь, а подсаживать на себя окончательно. В отличии от перечисленных вами заболеваний, заболевания нервной системы всё же лечатся, хотя и не всегда, согласна. Но хоть стремление к излечению не отбивайте у людей! Они и так часто бывают настроены на то, что без волшебных таблеточек никуда, возлагая все надежды только на них, и совершенно переставая верить в себя и возможности своего организма. А это тоже плохо.


Так оно и лечится АД.
Или психотерапией, если хватит ее.


----------



## илья1980 (25 Сен 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так оно и лечится АД.
> Или психотерапией, если хватит ее.


иногда понять бы где органика а где нероз!!да страное понятие невроз!так и ходишь по улице как с бодуна!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Сен 2020)

Пока нужно понять, нет в бодуне органической причины.
Ждем обследование


----------



## горошек (25 Сен 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Так оно и лечится АД.
> Или психотерапией, если хватит ее.


Я понимаю, что лечится АД, но ключевое слово  «лечится».


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Сен 2020)

Лечится не значит излечивается. Есть вариант ремиссия.


----------



## горошек (25 Сен 2020)

@Доктор Ступин, то есть, если человек хоть единожды заработал невроз, то это уже на всю жизнь?
Но ремиссии могут быть и годами, и это тоже неплохо. Я все равно за то, что надо стремиться слезать с антидепрессантов, а не соглашаться с тем, что начну пить таблеточки, балет мне хорошо и так до гробовой доски. При хронической боли это может и оправдано, если АД реально помогают снизить болевой порог, а других вариантов не осталось. Но при неврозах, депрессиях, панических атаках, надо все же стараться вылечиться и прекратить их приём.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Сен 2020)

горошек написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, то есть, если человек хоть единожды заработал невроз, то это уже на всю жизнь?
> Но ремиссии могут быть и годами, и это тоже неплохо. Я все равно за то, что надо стремиться слезать с антидепрессантов, а не соглашаться с тем, что начну пить таблеточки, балет мне хорошо и так до гробовой доски. При хронической боли это может и оправдано, если АД реально помогают снизить болевой порог, а других вариантов не осталось. Но при неврозах, депрессиях, панических атаках, надо все же стараться вылечиться и прекратить их приём.


Так согласен!
Вот из соседней ветки:

От антидепрессантов можно отказаться в том случае если вы заменили их действия чем-то другим. Какой-то другой психотерапией. Словесный – встречаетесь как можно чаще своим психотерапевтом беседуйте обсуждаете все эти темы. Аутотренингом – занимаетесь по специальным схем или просто ходите молиться в церковь. Или телесно ориентированной психотерапии – например тренировочный Занятия в спортзале, или например остеопатия – сходили два раза в неделю к доктору он вам по держался за голову 40 минут, болевой порог повысился и Всё хорошо. Или пошли к мануальному терапевту, он чуть-чуть помял, что-то где-то подправил щелкнул, у вас все прошло: кому на месяц хватает, кому на два, кому и на год - Правда в последнем случае телесно ориентированная психотерапия соединяется с устранением миофасциальных синдромов, и функциональных блоков.


----------



## горошек (25 Сен 2020)

И я согласна. Хотя понимаю, что спорить мне с вами не по рангу. У вас, безусловно, больше знаний, опыта, да и просто ума. Но не надо тогда с диабетом все время сравнивать заболевания нервной системы, это все таки другая история. И ещё раз повторюсь, нам психам просто необходимо учиться обходиться без таблеток и верить, что это в наших силах.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Сен 2020)

@горошек, между нами, психами, говоря, есть правда в Ваших словах.
Только вот посчитать тех, кто борется, просто:
1-2...
Но надеяться надо.


----------

